# Leaky Gaggia TS1



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had my Gaggia TS1 for a few months now since my Baby Class packed up.

I am a bit of a novice with a big machine but this without doubt makes the best coffee I've ever made. My grinder is a Eureka Mignon which I find very good.

The TS was a bit of an impulse ebay buy and was a tad rusty inside. I overhauled it, descaled, backflushed etc and its been rock solid and I could find no cause for the rust.

However, I have now found out where the dampness inside comes from - it is a pressure valve that closes when the boiler reaches the operating pressure (Sorry, can't post pics as I've not posted enough yet). I have pics and could email if it helps. Just before it closes as the pressure in the boiler rises it squirts water around. Is this faulty or an endearing feature? Can I replace it or can it be modded?

The rust doesn't bother me as it is largely inside. There is a bit of rust outside that I would like to touch up but the car paint I got from Halfords dissolves the Gaggia Paint. Any idea where I can get the real paint from?

Sorry to ask so much but as I love this machine I'd really like to keep it going


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Gaggia TS and it does not exhibit that behaviour.

I have used modelling enamel paint which I have used for the ledge that the drip tray rests on.


----------



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the paint tip. I'll try to upload some pics soon to show you the valve in question.


----------



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

BTW, to save a long hunt what colour code for the paint do you use?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The closest one I found was Humbrol Enamel MET 56.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I might be missing the point here. But the pressure release valve is (as it says on the tin) a valve to release pressure in the boiler, as this should only contain water when it open's it will let water out. I would assume it should have a pipe to take that water back to the reservoir, like the over pressure valve on the classic?


----------



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I've done a bit more research. I've browsed London Espresso and found something called an 'anti-suck' valve. Having watched it splutter water all over the place during heating I see it close once the boiler is up to pressure. I assume it opens once pressure falls to a certain point to allow atmospheric pressure to enter the system to stop negative pressure in the system and thus sucking more water into the system than should be in there. I guess if this water accumulated it might allow over pressure in the boiler.

So, it seems to be the opposite of a pressure relief valve, what I need to find out is why it's dribbling.


----------



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

Banish, thanks so much for the paint tip. Below is the picture of the 'Anti-suck' valve (the hexagonal nut in the middle)


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

if it allows pressure into the boiler then nothing should be coming out, if it is i would suggest the valve is faulty. Again, no expert here!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

if it allows pressure into the boiler then nothing should be coming out, if it is i would suggest the valve is faulty. Again, no expert here!


----------



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

I've just got a reply from London espresso. they tell me it's normal for this valve to squirt a bit of water during heat up. As the valve is only £9 I'll give it a go.

Anyone know of a good repairer in the Norwich area?


----------



## eddthedoc (Jan 22, 2011)

I've videod the leakage if you're interested - pretty impressive!


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi. I have a 2007 Gaggia T.S & mine makes this sounds just as the pressure starts to build, closing this valve off. From this moment the boiler will start to pressurize.

I reckon this valve should only receive system air pressure & question why the valve is getting wet?

I would say the wet valve is the symptom & you need to venture up-stream. My TS is totally dry inside. That warzone you got going on inside is due to this issue.

Good luck


----------



## sheaton (Nov 24, 2012)

You can get a version of the anti vacuum valve which vents into a hose, and then back into the water tank rather than dripping into the inside of the machine.

Should only cost about 12 GBP.

Steve.


----------

